# B5 engine code?



## Memnoch (Apr 6, 2010)

I recently purchased a 2000 Passat with the 2.8L 30V engine and I wanted to know which engine was in it. I've found that its either the ATQ or AHA. Which one do I have and whats the difference?


----------



## koidragon1980 (Jul 8, 2011)

Memnoch said:


> I recently purchased a 2000 Passat with the 2.8L 30V engine and I wanted to know which engine was in it. I've found that its either the ATQ or AHA. Which one do I have and whats the difference?


 easiest way to know for sure is to take the covers off the engine and look for a metal tab that is usually located somewhere towards the front/top area of the engine. it should have "ATQ" or "AHA" stamped on it. 

just an extra little side note in case you ever have to deal with it... one of the few differences between these engines is how the throttle body operates: 

ATQ = Drive by wire (DBW) 
AHA = Drive by cable (DBC) 

if you're interested in this type of stuff, or want to learn a bit about your engine and how it works, then do some searching on things once you find your engine code.


----------

